# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  FLEAS, HITCH-HIKING THEIR WAY INTO YOUR HOME

## Affinity

One of the risks of having pets, are the fact that they often become the vehicle for fleas to enter your home. We all love our pets, but thereâs nothing worse than having guests being bitten by fleas.

Getting rid of fleas is a more difficult task than picking up fleas; it requires diligence, patience and lots of cleaning. Fleas breed in warm and humid conditions and are not a seasonal problem.

Flea Facts:
â¢	Female fleas lay larvae like eggs that turn into pupae who then settle inside a cocoon waiting for a warm host to pass by.
â¢	When something warm moves past the pupae they unzip the cocoon and jump on the animal or human, all this only takes 3 seconds!
â¢	The female flea consumes 15 times her own body weight in blood daily.
â¢	Flea larvae are blind.
â¢	Some fleas can jump 150 times their own length. 
â¢	Fleas feed on blood and go 100 days without a blood meal.
â¢	Female fleas can lay up to 2000 eggs in her lifetime.

To ensure that you maintain a flea-free home you should have a foolproof cleaning regiment, especially if you have a pet:
Try these tips to ensure that you maintain a flea-free home:
1.	Keep your pets flea-free through regular grooming and proper treatments.
2.	Keep the areas where your pets spend most of their time clean, such as next to your bed or under a favorite chair.
3.	To avoid frequent infestations it is wise to treat your pet and home simultaneously.
4.	Vacuum carpets and surface rugs thoroughly en frequently, this is affective in picking up flea eggs, pupae and adult fleas.
5.	Sprinkle powder inside sofa cushions, along the perimeter of all the walls and cover your floor area with it.
6.	If however you efforts are unsuccessful call a pest control company, such as Rentokil.

Released by Affinity Strategic Communication on behalf of Rentokil.

----------


## wynn

You meant 'Alcocks entemological services' didn't you?

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave A

> You meant 'Alcocks entomological services' didn't you?


I'm quite happy to have fellow members of the industry participating.  :Smile: 

This was curious advice, though:



> 5.	Sprinkle powder inside sofa cushions, along the perimeter of all the walls and cover your floor area with it.


What type of powder?

----------

